# Duncan threw up,need advice please!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

While I was at work this morning my sitter called to tell me that Duncan threw up 3 times.Could it have been that he was over fed this am???
He was also in the pool yesterday and drank some chlorinated water,could that cause vomiting?Or maybe he got a hold of something that he wasn't supposed to have,some food or a kids toy?
I have an appt with the vet on Friday.His episodes were this morning so for lunch I gave him half then about 2 hours later gave him the rest of his lunch which he gobbled up.He is drinking and eating normally now and being playful.Any and all advice/suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Dot


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot,

I agree with Kara, just watch Duncan for the rest of the day, if vomiting doesn't come back, I wouldn't rush him to the vet and just wait for your appointment on Friday.

Hope little Duncan will continue to feel well good.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Just monitor him & if he doesnt throw up anymore & he seems ok i too wouldnt rush him to the vet either. Anyone of those things can cause upset tummy.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks all!! He is playing right now and being his old self.He was running around the plants last night,so maybe when he nibbled one,it cause an upset tummy.
Sorry for being a paranoid mommy!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Dot, you are being a great mommy!! I hope his tummy feels better.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty also through up this morning. She had her breakfast at 6:00, while I was having mine at 7:30 I gave her a small handfulof GoLean and let her drink the remaining skin milk. About 30 minutes later when we were out in the yard she through up twice. She has been fine all day so I think sometimes it is just there little digestive systems. Plus it is very hot here even in the mornings. 

Hopefully Duncan is all better by now.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would just keep an eye on her - if she is eating and drinking normally and has a good energy level .
It does sound like she might have found something tasty and unhelathy when she was in the plants ..
Never apologize for being a loving conscientious Mommy .. That is why we are here .. - you have someone to confide in and to support you ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Duncan is most likely just fine!They do tend to eat something once in awhile they shouldn't or sometimes gorge down something too fast etc.Kara and the others all offered great advice.....eace:


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Duncan threw up need advice*

I find that Racquet will throw up if I give him too much to eat and many treats. He loves to eat and is always looking for more and since he is so active it is hard to find the right balance. Last night he had a big dinner and this morning he threw up in his crate (small amount)
I try to keep him calm before I feed him.
Hope this helps
Racquet's Mom Elayne


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Update!
He is acting just fine!!He even tried to steal some pizza from one of my daughters,we caught him just in time.
Now I need to go find the thread which contains foods that dogs CANNOT eat!!
THanks for the support!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Here you are...*

*Foods Your Dog Shouldn't Eat
*uke: 
Dogs chew almost anything. Hey, if it's on the floor it's fair game,
right? Unfortunately, certain foods and everyday substances that are
perfectly fine for people can be toxic for dogs. Even a small quantity
of the following substances can put your dog's health at risk.

* Alcoholic beverages. Because alcohol can be fatal to dogs, no
amount of alcoholic beverage is safe&#8230; yes; even beer should be off limits.

* Chocolate is toxic to canines. The darker the chocolate, the
more harmful. The methylxanthines (caffeine and theobromine) in
chocolate can cause a dog to vomit, have diarrhea, experience rapid,
irregular heart beat, have increased urination, and experience muscle
tremors and seizures. The effects can be serious. Death from chocolate
toxicity can occur with 24 hours.

* Coffee, tea and cola are people-food. They contain caffeine, a
methylxanthine also found in chocolate. The signs of toxicity include
rapid heart beat, hyperexcitability, tremors, and seizures.

* Macadamia nuts can temporarily cause muscle weakness, often in
the hind legs. Other signs include vomiting, fever, and abdominal
pain. The mechanism of the toxicity is unknown. Affected dogs recover
with no treatment and no long-term effects.

* Onions and garlic have a chemical that damages red blood cells
in dogs and can cause anemia. Even one small whole onion can cause
death. So be particularly careful when disposing of left-overs that
contain a significant amount of onions, such as pizza or Chinese
take-out. The small amounts of onion and garlic powder used in pet
foods is safe and well below the toxic levels.

* Raisins and grapes seem like fun toys to a dog. But they can
cause vomiting, diarrhea, and kidney failure. The minimum safe amount
is not known, so keep these foods well out of reach of curious muzzles.

* Sugarless gums and candies are certainly sweet, but the sugar
substitute xylitol can cause a rapid drop in your dog's blood sugar.

* Moldy or spoiled food and garbage should stay safely in the
trash. They can contain multiple toxins causing vomiting, diarrhea,
and damage to internal organs.

* Yeast dough, like the kind used in making bread or desserts, is
designed to expand. If swallowed by an unsuspecting canine, it can
expand and produce gas in the digestive system, causing pain and
possibly rupture of the stomach or intestines.

* Medications such as Ibuprofen, Tylenol, and Naproxen may give
you some relief, but painkillers and other common medications can be
deadly to your dog. Keep all prescription and over-the-counter drugs -
including painkillers, ant-inflammatory drugs, cold medicines, diet
pills, antidepressants, anti-cancer drugs, and vitamins - in closed
cabinets out of your pets' reach. Never give your dog medication
unless directed by a vet.

* Plants are pretty but possibly deadly for your dog. Many common
yard and houseplants can be poisonous, including lily, daffodil,
oleander, rhododendron, azalea, yew, foxglove, rhubarb leaves, and cycads.

According to the ASPCA, thousands of dogs needlessly suffer (and many
die) each year by ingesting these common household foods and
substances. If you suspect that your pet has eaten any of them, seek
emergency help right away.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus was throwing up too! I'm glad your Duncan is acting normal now. :clap2: I know first hand how scary that is! The vet said, so many times it's just something they put in their mouths... I know my little one has to sample everything! I think Sandi's right too about this hot weather. My dogs have been quiet in the afternoons and then wait until it cools off in the evening to be more active.


----------

